# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Elektronik & Elektricitet

## Tesla Motor

Pershendetje te gjitheve.


Deshiroj te ftoj te gjithe ata persona qe meren apo qe duan te meren me Elektronik & Elektricitet.

Ketu mund te parashtrojme shume tema dhe pyetje nga te gjitha llojet.

Dua te theksoj qe te gjitha temat qe parashtroj jane te rezikshme,
dhe ne qofte se nuk kemi pervojen e duhur mund te jete me pasoja te 
renda per jeten.

Disa nga Temat

Si te bej nje gjenerator elektrik?

Si te bej nje gjenerator ere,( mulli ere )

Si te bej nje motor te vogel apo te madh?

Si te bej nje transformator,ose si mund ta rit ose ta ul
rymen ne nje transformator?

Si mund ta bej qe ta regjistroj rymen si dua vet (psh) nga 0 volt – 40 volt 
ose me shume?

Si mund te bej nje perforcues zeri per ne shtepi?

Si te bej nje perforcues zeri per ne makine?

Si mund te gjej dicka qe digjet ne nje paisje elektronike apo elektrike,
si mund ta regulloj?

Si mund te bej nje inverter ( 12 v nga bateria dheta kthej ne 220 volt)?

Si mund te shtohet jeta e nje baterie makine apo motori?

Qe te kursejme energji, cfar duhet te bejme?

Me pelqem te merem me elektronik, nga duhet tja nis?

Si te matim pjeset elektronike?

Si te instalojme nje perfoscues ne makine, apo shtepi?

Si te instaloj nje aparature satelitore, ose nje parabole (pjate) me nje apo 
me shume koka (LNB) nga 1 – 15 ?

Githkush nga ne mund te postoje skema te ndryshme per trajtim dhe bisedime.

Ekzistojne me mijera pyetje ne lidhje me temen qe parashtrova.

Do ju lutesha te gjithe eksperteve te ketyre degeve te ndajne ktu me ne 
njohurine  dhe pervojen e tyre.

Ne qofte se kemi krijuar dicka vete, mund ta postojme.

Le te kuntribojme te gjithe se bashku sic bejne te gjithe Hobby-stat e ketyre degeve neper bote.
Pa asnje far fitimi.

Le te jete nje Fillim i mbare per te gjithe ne.

----------


## _MALSORI_

nisja ti i pari..kuptohet nese ke njohuri mbi electricitetin..

si fillim a mundesh me na treguar si mund te besh nje le te themi hidrocentral te vogel per nje shtepi ose deri 5 shtepi...

----------


## Tesla Motor

Pershendetje Malesori 

Dhe faleminderit qe ndoshta rastesisht ta zuri syri kete teme, qe per mua eshte kaq e rendesishme, por per ty ose per te tjeret nuk e di si lingellon kjo teme? 

Sigurisht qe kam njohuri mbi elektricitetin, por po pres te shoh interesimin qe kane pjestaret e forumit, dhe ne qofte se forumi ka eksperte te ketyre degeve.

Megjithse tema( Elektronik & Elektricitet ) gjendet ne nje nga vendet me te thella te forumit, une perseri do pres.

Kerkesa nga une, qe kjo teme te behet nje nen forum, i eshte bere administratoreve te forumit para 4 ditesh dhe po pres nje pergjigje. Po ose jo.
Ne menyre qe te gjitha informacionet qe do shkruhen te jene sa me kollaj per tu gjetur.

Dhe e di shume mire qe administratoret keto dite kane pasur shume pune.

Te gjitha informacionet qe mund te shkruhen lidhur me kete teme jane te cmuara dhe nuk deshiroj qe te ngelen ne nje nga vendet me te fshehta te forumit.

Ne lidhje me pyetjen qe bere, mos ki merak, do te kontaktoj une,,,,,, ktu ose ne vend tjeter.

Me respekt

----------


## Tesla Motor

Nje nga projektet e mia te fundit, dhe shpresoj qe gjithca te shkoje mire.

----------


## francovice

Shume teme interesante. Shpresoj te zgjerohet sa me shume dhe te behet nje Nen Teme kryesore. 
Une nuk jam shume profesional ne kete fushe por i kam shume qejf gjerat elektronike se si funksionojne ato si ndertohen ect...
Personalisht kam ndertuar dy aparate saldimi (jo elektronik) me bobinen primare ne hyrje (220 V) dhe sekondare ne dalje (65 V) por jane shume te rende per shkak te Nuklit te madh dhe trashesise se telit. A mund te me gjesh nje skeme te sakte dhe jo shume te ngarkuar me qarqe te integruar per aparat saldimi ? Ne internet ka shume por shumica e tyre jan "fake" ose nuk jane testuar per rendimentin e tyre.
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Shume teme interesante. Shpresoj te zgjerohet sa me shume dhe te behet nje Nen Teme kryesore. 
> Une nuk jam shume profesional ne kete fushe por i kam shume qejf gjerat elektronike se si funksionojne ato si ndertohen ect...
> Personalisht kam ndertuar dy aparate saldimi (jo elektronik) me bobinen primare ne hyrje (220 V) dhe sekondare ne dalje (65 V) por jane shume te rende per shkak te Nuklit te madh dhe trashesise se telit. A mund te me gjesh nje skeme te sakte dhe jo shume te ngarkuar me qarqe te integruar per aparat saldimi ? Ne internet ka shume por shumica e tyre jan "fake" ose nuk jane testuar per rendimentin e tyre.
> Ju faleminderit


Gjithashtu dhe une shpresoj qe kjo teme te zgjerohet.

Kam disa skema te provuara per Saldadrice inverter dhe pesha fillon nga 1 kg - 5 kg, varet nga amperazhi qe te nevojitet.

Ke veglat e duhura dhe njohurine per te bere nje Saldatrice inverter, sepse eshte pak e veshtire te arish rezultatet e duhura?

Sepse jane 90% elektronike dhe 10% mekanike.

Ne qofte se ke bere dicka vet mund ta postosh ketu
.
Ne nje te ardhme te afert do nxjer me qindra skema.

Por ne qofte se i vendos ketu mendoj se do te behet nje remuje e madhe, sepse nuk do gjendet gjilpera ne kashte.
Po e them kete nga pervoja.

Kjo mendoj eshte ne dore te administratoreve te Forumit.

Besoj te me kuptosh, megjithate une do pres dhe disa dite dhe pastaj nuk kam cbej.

Po mundohem per mire, pa asnje lloj fitimi.

Francovce faleminderit, do kontaktojme 

Shiko pllaken e transistorve per 150 amper, per aparat saldimi inverter.

----------


## Station

Përshëndetje Tesla Motor, unë personalisht jam i prirur tju ndjek me interes në ato që postoni. :buzeqeshje: 
Paraprakisht dua të të bëj një vërejtje të vogël, në teknik nuk përdoren fjalët *"amperazh"* dhe *"voltazh"* por vetëm RRYMË dhe TENSION.
Të përshëndes.

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Përshëndetje Tesla Motor, unë personalisht jam i prirur tju ndjek me interes në ato që postoni.
> Paraprakisht dua të të bëj një vërejtje të vogël, në teknik nuk përdoren fjalët *"amperazh"* dhe *"voltazh"* por vetëm RRYMË dhe TENSION.
> Të përshëndes.


Te pershendes Station dhe faleminderit per interesimin.
I pranoj me gjith qejf verejtjet, gjithashtu dhe bashkpunim.

Nga shqipria kam 19 vjet qe kam ikur prandaj do me falni.
Shkollen ne keto dege nuk e kam bere ne Shqiperi, prandaj kerkoj dhe ndihmen tuaj.

Bashkpunim, Keshilla, Verejtje,  ndertojne nje familje te duhur.

Me respekt.

----------


## Tesla Motor

Per apasionantet e zerit te fuqishem.

Ky amplifikator ( perforcues ) eshte ne ndertim e siper. 

Amplifikatori eshte i provuar dhe ariti deri ne 18 000 RMS dhe maksimum 36 000 Watt.
Mund te zbrese deri ne 1 ohm

Ne cdo transistor tensioni qe kalon eshte 190 volt.
Dhe rryma qe ushqen perforcuesin eshte rreth 140 amper.
Hollesit me vone.

Per apasionantet e zerit me vone do postoj dhe dhjetera skema te provuara per amlifikatore, duke filluar nga 10 watt e lart.
Do kete dhe shpjegime te hollesishme.

----------


## Tesla Motor

Gjenerator me efikasitet te lart.

Gjeneratori peshon 95 kg dhe mund te harrije deri ne 20 mije rrotullime ( rpm )

Eshte projektuar dhe ndertuar nga une.

Jo vetem ky gjenerator por te gjitha sa kam postuar dhe do te postoj.

----------


## Tesla Motor

Gjenerator ere i vogel.

Fuqia maksimale eshte 600 watt.

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 158853

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Gjenerator ere i vogel.
> 
> Fuqia maksimale eshte 600 watt.
> 
> Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 158853


Po e ve perseri sepse nuk e di pse nuk hapet foto me lart.

----------


## xfiles

> Nje nga projektet e mia te fundit, dhe shpresoj qe gjithca te shkoje mire.


Urime per temen dhe per interesimin tend praktike ne kete fushe, 
sigurisht qe jemi te interesuar te dime me shume veçanerisht mbi projektet e tua sidomos ketij motori tesla,
mund te me thuash se çfare karakteristikash ka dhe perse ke vendosur ta quash "tesla motor"?

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Urime per temen dhe per interesimin tend praktike ne kete fushe, 
> sigurisht qe jemi te interesuar te dime me shume veçanerisht mbi projektet e tua sidomos ketij motori tesla,
> mund te me thuash se çfare karakteristikash ka dhe perse ke vendosur ta quash "tesla motor"?


Te pershendes Xfiles, dhe faleminderit per interesimin dhe urimin.

Prej shume vitesh jam duke eksperimentuar me gjithcka qe Nikola Tesla projektoi dhe vuri ne praktik.

Ky motor,gjenerator, keshtu mund te quhet, sepse ka disa funksione dhe nuk eshte vetem gjenerator.

Rreth ketij projekti nuk mund te flas me shume dhe duhet te me kuptosh se perse.

Gjeneratori nuk ben shume zhurme si gjeneratoret e tjere, dhe efikasiteti i tij eshte shume i larte.

E quaj Tesla Motor sepse atij i takojne meritat per gjithcka qe projektoj dhe ve ne praktik.

E shikoj qe te pelqen dhe per kete arsye shiko dhe dicka tjeter nga projekti

----------


## Tesla Motor

Ky eshte nje projekt per Furre Diellore Gatimi

Kjo furre diellore funksionon me ane te rrezeve diellore, eshte e projektuar ne ate menyre qe efikasiteti te jete ne maksimum.

Nuk eshte nevojshme te kete gjithmone diell.

Arin per 7-8 minuta graden e zieries dhe per rreth gjysem ore arin 240 grade.

Mund te perdoret ne te gjitha shtepite qe rezatohen nga dielli.

Gjithashtu mund te perdoret dhe per kamping.

Mund te gatuhet gjithcka brenda saj.

Gjitashtu e TONIZOJ qe ne nje te ardhme te afert ky projekt do te modifikohet per te prodhuar Energji Elektrike.

Detaje te hollesishme se shpejti.

Ne vazhdim vijojne me qindra projekte.

----------


## _MALSORI_

shume mire tesla..je nder te paktet qe ate njohuri qe ke don ta ndash me bashkatdhetaret e tu..nje pjese e shqiptareve as qe ju bjen ndermend per ndihme..kisha pyetur 3-4 forumniste per ndihme rreth personave qe shesin kode rreth kanaleve satelitore por asnje nuk u tregua i gatshem..per fat sot gjen ne internet plot qe te ndihmojne dhe me ne fund gjeta personin qe shet me lire se kushdo kode te tilla..me vjen mire qe ti je i gatshem per ti dhene falas njohurite e tua..

nje keshille..forumnisteve duhet tu paraqesesh me shume projekte reale..ti ke ndoshta shume projekte por pyete veten sa jane ne ndihme te forumnisteve..duhet te dish qe forumnistet nuk jane te interesuar per dicka qe vetem fabrika mund ta prodhoje por jane te interesuar rreth gjerave me praktike..ja psh ti jep kete furren diellore..a mund ta prodhoje nje person nje gje te tille..nuk besoj..keshtu qe thjesht eshte interesim kurioziteti se sa interesim per ta zbatuar vete individi...forumnistet mund ta lexojne si dicka kurioze por jo me teper..ti mund te shpikesh shume gjera por duhet te dish edhe sa efiqent jane ..a ja vlen barra qerane a jo..jepje me siper gjeneratorin me ere ..ne fuqine maksimale ai jepte 600 w qe do te thote se eshte fuqi gati e pa perfillshme..ne kohe me ere te dobet ndoshta nuk te jep me shume se 100 w qe do te thote sa per te mbajtur nje llampe ndezur..pra e kam fjalen me shume tek efiqenca dhe sa i hyn ne pune njerezimit..

para disa ditesh lexova diku per nje shpikje qe kishin bere disa studente per te nxjerre me duket nafte nga dicka bimore ..nuk jam shume i sigurte se cka qe ajo pasi nuk i vura shume interes per ta ndjekur me gjati pasi ok ishte shpikje por nuk i hynte ne pune dikujt..ajo shpikje nuk prodhonte ne mase per nevoja publike..cka na duhet dicka qe vleren e ka vetem per laborator..

ti thua qe ke shume shpikje..te keshilloj te kesh kujdes pasi ndonjera mund te jete vertete efikase dhe te duhet patenta...nuk eshte se je ne shqiperi dhe vari lesht pasi ne shqiperi nuk ta njeh kush autoresine..ti jeton ne suedi dhe besoj atje ta njohin autoresine e nje shpikjeje shkencore..keshtu qe duhet te kesh kujdes..

----------


## Tesla Motor

> shume mire tesla..je nder te paktet qe ate njohuri qe ke don ta ndash me bashkatdhetaret e tu..nje pjese e shqiptareve as qe ju bjen ndermend per ndihme..kisha pyetur 3-4 forumniste per ndihme rreth personave qe shesin kode rreth kanaleve satelitore por asnje nuk u tregua i gatshem..per fat sot gjen ne internet plot qe te ndihmojne dhe me ne fund gjeta personin qe shet me lire se kushdo kode te tilla..me vjen mire qe ti je i gatshem per ti dhene falas njohurite e tua..
> 
> nje keshille..forumnisteve duhet tu paraqesesh me shume projekte reale..ti ke ndoshta shume projekte por pyete veten sa jane ne ndihme te forumnisteve..duhet te dish qe forumnistet nuk jane te interesuar per dicka qe vetem fabrika mund ta prodhoje por jane te interesuar rreth gjerave me praktike..ja psh ti jep kete furren diellore..a mund ta prodhoje nje person nje gje te tille..nuk besoj..keshtu qe thjesht eshte interesim kurioziteti se sa interesim per ta zbatuar vete individi...forumnistet mund ta lexojne si dicka kurioze por jo me teper..ti mund te shpikesh shume gjera por duhet te dish edhe sa efiqent jane ..a ja vlen barra qerane a jo..jepje me siper gjeneratorin me ere ..ne fuqine maksimale ai jepte 600 w qe do te thote se eshte fuqi gati e pa perfillshme..ne kohe me ere te dobet ndoshta nuk te jep me shume se 100 w qe do te thote sa per te mbajtur nje llampe ndezur..pra e kam fjalen me shume tek efiqenca dhe sa i hyn ne pune njerezimit..
> 
> para disa ditesh lexova diku per nje shpikje qe kishin bere disa studente per te nxjerre me duket nafte nga dicka bimore ..nuk jam shume i sigurte se cka qe ajo pasi nuk i vura shume interes per ta ndjekur me gjati pasi ok ishte shpikje por nuk i hynte ne pune dikujt..ajo shpikje nuk prodhonte ne mase per nevoja publike..cka na duhet dicka qe vleren e ka vetem per laborator..
> 
> ti thua qe ke shume shpikje..te keshilloj te kesh kujdes pasi ndonjera mund te jete vertete efikase dhe te duhet patenta...nuk eshte se je ne shqiperi dhe vari lesht pasi ne shqiperi nuk ta njeh kush autoresine..ti jeton ne suedi dhe besoj atje ta njohin autoresine e nje shpikjeje shkencore..keshtu qe duhet te kesh kujdes..



Ke te drejte Malesori dhe faleminderit per keshillen, dhe ne te njejten kohe, kujdes.

Per sa i perket gjeneratorit te eres vura me te voglin, por ne vazhdim do te nxjer me detaje gjenerator ere deri ne 10 000 watt = 10 kw, dhe shume te thjeshte per tu ndertuar.
E kuptoj shqetesimin tend por me kalimin e kohes, 60% shqiptareve mund ti beje vete te gjitha ato qe do pershkruhen ketu, sepse do mundohem qe ti bej gjerat sa me thjeshte.

Atehere po te tregoj nje gjenerator ere ndryshe nga gjeneratoret qe nuk mund te gjesh ne internet, me te thjesht qe mund ta bejne pothuajse te gjithe ata qe kane njohuri ne keto dege,
dhe sidomos ti qe je elektricist.

Shiko ne foto....................... ne rotor mund te veme magnete prej artopolateve te vjeter, nje zgjedhje shume efikase apo jo?  


Ate qe desha te shtoj eshte, ne mesin e bombinave kam vene elektroda, domethene vetem telin e elektrodes, sepse eshte nje nga materialet me te mira.
Por mund te mos vesh fare eletroda dhe ta lesh bosh.

----------


## Station

> para disa ditesh lexova diku per nje shpikje qe kishin bere disa studente per te nxjerre me duket nafte nga dicka bimore ..nuk jam shume i sigurte se cka qe ajo pasi nuk i vura shume interes per ta ndjekur me gjati pasi ok ishte shpikje *por nuk i hynte ne pune dikujt..ajo shpikje nuk prodhonte ne mase per nevoja publike*..cka na duhet dicka qe vleren e ka vetem per laborator..


Gabohesh Malsori, asnjë shpikje nuk është prodhuar në masë në kohën kur është shpikur, çdo shpikje ka rëndësi të madhe për njerëzimin, me kalimin e kohës gjenden metoda për prodhim në seri dhe me kosto të vogël.

*Tesla Motor*, të përgëzoj për mundimin dhe dëshirën por në mënyrën si po i poston nuk paraqesin asnjë interes.
Kushdo fare mirë mund të lexojë një libër të "Elektroteknikës Teorike" dhe atje i gjen goxha më të detajuara gjërat.
Shkurt cili është sugjerimi im:-Nëse një nga "shpikjet" e tua nëse nuk përbën sekret atëher mundohu ti biesh në mënyrë më të zgjeruar (me skema, me formula, me foto fizike, me materialet që duhen për ndërtimin etj).
Por në mënyrën si po i bie nuk zgjon asnjë inters (të paktën për mua).
Të përshëndes.

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Gabohesh Malsori, asnjë shpikje nuk është prodhuar në masë në kohën kur është shpikur, çdo shpikje ka rëndësi të madhe për njerëzimin, me kalimin e kohës gjenden metoda për prodhim në seri dhe me kosto të vogël.
> 
> *Tesla Motor*, të përgëzoj për mundimin dhe dëshirën por në mënyrën si po i poston nuk paraqesin asnjë interes.
> Kushdo fare mirë mund të lexojë një libër të "Elektroteknikës Teorike" dhe atje i gjen goxha më të detajuara gjërat.
> Shkurt cili është sugjerimi im:-Nëse një nga "shpikjet" e tua nëse nuk përbën sekret atëher mundohu ti biesh në mënyrë më të zgjeruar (me skema, me formula, me foto fizike, me materialet që duhen për ndërtimin etj).
> Por në mënyrën si po i bie nuk zgjon asnjë inters (të paktën për mua).
> Të përshëndes.


Station e di por nuk kam cbej.

Por ne qofte se do postoj qindra skema, a e imagjinon se cmund te behet ktu.
Sic e shkruajta dhe ne fillim po pres qe ne qofte se Administratoret do hapin nje nen-Teme, Elektronik & Elektricitet qe cdo gje te kete radhen e vet.
Nuk behet keshtu, do jete nje remuje e madhe, sepse njeri do pyesi per gjenerator kurse tjetri per transformator, dhe do ngaterohen shume gjerat dhe do jete vone pastaj per ti rregulluar.
Kjo eshte arsyeja qe une nuk po hedh skema, por te bejme pak durim se ndoshta Administratoret e mendojne per mire kete teme.

Une po hedh dhe nje ose dy dite akoma disa nga qindra projekte te provuara dhe pastaj nuk kam cfar bej Mik.

Jam i detyruar, jo se dua.

Te pakten te me kuptoni.

----------


## Tesla Motor

Tema nga ana ime mbyllet.

                                                                                     Me vjen shume keq, dhe deshira ishte e madhe qe te vazhdonte.

                                                                       Ne qofte se pergjegjesit e nen Forumit e shikojne temen le ta fshijne ose ta mbyllin .

Me respekt

Genti

----------

